
The welfare state needs updating - hvo
https://www.economist.com/international/2018/07/14/the-welfare-state-needs-updating
======
jhabdas
Ron Paul had it right. And I'll tell you now both capitalism are bad. But the
good thing is you don't have to choose between them because the nation state
is rapidly deteriorating into the abyss of the way things are and the way they
should be: pure anarchy.

